# Problema con las escobillas. Ayuda por favor



## JGCR (Sep 10, 2007)

Buenas que tal gente, quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con el siguiente problema:

Tengo un Nissan Sentra B14 GXE modelo 97, el problema es que la primer velocidad de las escobillas o sea la intermitente no funciona, las demas velocidades si.
Cuando trato de activar la primer velocidad de las escobillas escucho un ruido como por abajo de la guantera del auto, o sea como del lado del pasajero a la altura de la alfombra, se escucha un click click pero las escobillas no se mueven, sinceramente no tengo ni idea de que puede estar sucediendo, si alguien ha tenido el mismo problema y me pueda aconsejar que hacer le agradeceria muchisimo.


Saludos desde Costa Rica 
Juan


----------

